# Statue of Liberty Flag



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Statue of Liberty Flag. Size is 320x250x27mm. Wood is cherry with stained finish. But I may send it to be painted.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks great, Dan! Good job.

David


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I say leave it as is. Who paints cherry anyway? If you want paint, make another, with different wood, have it painted, then compare the two. I am thinking this one will be more popular.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful! I wouldn't paint it. I love the look of the wood grain.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

No paint on that. Pine- yes. Cherry - no.


----------



## MikeSibley (Aug 11, 2020)

Boy, that looks good, like the others, I'd hate to see that beautiful wood painted. Just thinking out loud, if you wanted a different shade, what if you layered two different species of wood where the statue was in a slightly different shade of wood? Would be difficult to do, but I bet the experts here have an idea. I would not change anything as nice as it is.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful, I vote no paint, Keep them coming.
HErb


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> *Beautiful, I vote no paint*, Keep them coming.
> HErb


+ 1 :wink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Beautiful, I vote no paint, Keep them coming.
> HErb


+2

That wood is way to pretty to paint . Great job btw


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

that looks really clean Dan - you are putting out some quality work! thanks for sharing them.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like this one. It reminds me of when my father was stationed in New York. We went to the Statue Of Liberty and climbed to the crown, the torch had been closed off at that time.

Dan I don't really think very much of your CNC work needs to be painted because of the fine detail you get when they are carved. The shadows they cast make the details very distinctive.


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

No paint, but if you want to bring out the images better, put the protective finish on. Brush some darker stain, and wipe it off leaving the dark stain in all the texture. It will bring out the detail but not loose the wood grain.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Work of Art...!

...and you may have heard...don't paint it...


----------



## muhammadanis (Jun 25, 2021)

Cncest said:


> Statue of Liberty Flag. Size is 320x250x27mm. Wood is cherry with stained finish. But I may send it to be painted.


You Guys know that the official name of statue of liberty is "*Liberty Enlightening the World* " and in french it's pronounce as"*La Liberté Éclairant le Monde*".If you find this information usefull then kindly read our blog on statue of liberty,here below is the link.Statue Of Liberty link


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Too late now, but for the next one... put some patina just on the statue and leave the rest natural


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @muhammadanis


----------

